# WORLD BEST AIRPORT..



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

KLIA,MALAYSIA
THE EXTERIOR ARCHITECTURE









































INTERIOR ARCHITECTURE


----------



## tonkster (Nov 15, 2007)

You guys get this and we get the bland Heathrow Terminal 5! Lucky bastards.


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

what an amazing airport.. how new is it?


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Are there any airports that have a landmarked terminal like the one TWA once used at JFK Intl Airport?


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

ToRoNto said:


> what an amazing airport.. how new is it?


I remember it had just opened in time for the 1998 Commonwealth Games.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

lol, best according to who, you?


----------



## Budowlaniec (Jan 22, 2008)

wow great airport...but i more prefered a small airport whit my jet on the runaway (dreams  )


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

http://www.worldairportawards.com/Awards_2007/Airport2007.htm :dunno:


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

another pic
















awarded as the best airport hotel in famous magazine,is in progress








airport in the jungle n jungle in the airport
































































































klia train








klia express


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

are we all agreeing on this one or are we supposed to post our favorite?


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

just give your opinion about this airport...you also can post you favourite if you have..


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

This one in Malaysia is really nice kay:.


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

that´s what i call an airport.


----------



## blueocean (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice airport, but not the best airport in the world, there are still a lot of beautiful airport, for an example Hong Kong International Airport, Singapore Changi Airport. etc


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Here is the rest of the JFK Intl Airport.


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^the airport tower is nice!!i like it


----------



## GermanMalay (Jan 19, 2008)

KLIA is indeed the best airport on the planet atm.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanx TalB for JFK pics kay:.


----------



## craziee86 (Jan 28, 2008)

i love Jakarta airport =D


----------



## LeMoN-SK (Aug 26, 2007)

I like Kansai International Airport near Osaka, Japan. Built on an artifical island with a terminal that can be considered as the world's largest room (1.8 km long).


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

My favourite is still the Chicago O'Hare Intl.


----------



## jarbury (Aug 20, 2007)

The new Beijing Airport looks amazing too. It's extremely subjective to say "this is the world's best airport". How about saying "this is my favourite" instead?


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

New Beijing Airport


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

ØlandDK said:


> http://www.worldairportawards.com/Awards_2007/Airport2007.htm :dunno:


Not visited Hong Kong but I'd definately agree on Seoul being one of the best. Unlike alot of these modern airports its not merely a tourist trap that forces you to walk for miles past every shop to get a connection.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

Beijing takes the cake by far.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Another airport located is LGA, which on the other end of Queens all the way near Astoria, though it's not as big as JFK Intl Airport is.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Yea, the title should be 'my favourite airport'. Best airport according to who?

My favourite airports:

1. Hong Kong International Airport.
2. Changi Airport, Singapore.
3. KLIA


----------



## tonkster (Nov 15, 2007)

Nicest aurport ive been to is one in florida. Might be florid international or something?

Its cute, clean, and classy.


----------



## GermanMalay (Jan 19, 2008)

Let's not forget Munich! It has won "Best European Airport" over the last couple of years.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Newark-Liberty Airport operates as a third thumb for JFK Intl Airport, so it won't get overcrowded.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice pics kay:.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Barajas, Incheon, or KLIA.


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

1. Barajas
2. KLIA
3. Suvarnabhumi


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Madrid Barajas... Realllllly beauuuuutiful


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

It is said that the former TWA Terminal will be reopened for Jet Blue over at JFK Intl Airport.


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

LGA in a "best airport in the world" thread? You gotta be freaking kidding me.

My top 3 that I have flown through:

HKIA (efficient, well connected to city, remote check-in, lots to see and do in terminal, awesome Foster design)
KLIA (efficient, well connected to city, remote check-in, lots to see and do, good design, but LCC terminal is way far away)
Munich (efficient, well connected, great design and lots to see and do by European standards)

LGA would be near the bottom of my list. (inefficient, delays and more delays, dangerous-runways too short, ugly)


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

My favourite is YVR. I think it's beautiful... and very friendly


----------



## boom_box (Jul 29, 2007)

IMO... my best airport for m is TNCM (Princess Juliana Intl)... hehehe... 
closer as it gets...

here my fav list..
1. Subvarnabhumi Intl (VVTS) 
2. Changi Intl (WSSS)
3. Chicago - O' Hare Intl (KORD) 
4. Kansai Intl (RJBB)
5. Denver Intl (KDEN) - 
6. Dallas - Ft. Worth Intl - (KDFW)


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Two best airport's I have used are Porto, Portugal and Kuala Lumpur International.

Istanbul's Ataturk International is also quite good. 

I used Beijing but the new terminal was not open so I cannot judge.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

Narita (Tokyo) and Madrid-Barajas (Madrid)


----------

